# Does excess protein turn into fat or water?



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Can someone please enlighten me on this?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

neither, the carbon skeleton once aminos have bee scraped off follows the carb pathway, if thats full the fat psthway


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Fat

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_catabolism

Although, the 'burning' of fuel substrates in the cell does result in carbon dioxide and water as bi-products.

But any extra that the body does not need (in excess of the calorie requirements of the body for the day), stored as fat.

The nitrogen group of the amino acid is converted to urea and excreted

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urea_cycle

the rest is used.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> neither, the carbon skeleton once aminos have bee scraped off follows the carb pathway, if thats full the fat psthway


Exactly, it is pretty hard to get fat of protein unless you have the appetite of a horse because to eat enough protein that it is not used by the body for repair of tissues hair growth ext or used as fuel but rather stored as fat will mean your eating a ton of protein and probably neglecting fat and carbs so will still stay under a caloric excess.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 11, 2008)

HGH best thing  all fat goes to energy


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

So if someone at 12.7stone was eating 200grams of protien aday in amoung their 3000 calories... Good chance its all being used up?


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok, so it's possible but rare? Unless you eat a huge amount of protein, you won't get fat from it. Does anyone know exactly how much is too much?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

made my mrs swallow last night.. :thumb: think that was too much protein for her :confused1: ..carpets ruined now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Eduardo said:


> HGH best thing  all fat goes to energy


i see :lol: :lol:



Stanco said:


> Ok, so it's possible but rare? Unless you eat a huge amount of protein, you won't get fat from it. Does anyone know exactly how much is too much?


no no and no

you will get fat. read what i have written first off. it is harder to get fat but you will do. if you couldnt get fat why doesnt everyone just use protein all day?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I would say the cahnces of Protein turning to fat are almost nothing.

Most people eat too much carbs and fat which then turns to fat. The chemical processes involed in turning protein to carbs (gluconeogenesis) and then this glucose to fat are so long that most probably most of the calories gained from the protein would be lost anyway performing the actions

Protein requires 20% of the calories contained to metablise it. i.e if you take in 100cal of protein the body uses 20 cal to digest and process it which is one reason why high protein diets are good for shedding fat.

Carbs need 5-10% and fats 1% if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

yes carbs 5% and fat about 2/3%

Tom, I think its a bit more than almost nothing as it will depend on other macros ingested

so:

500g of carbs a day = 2000 calories

100g protein = 400 calories

50g fat = 450 calories

so 2850 calories per day maintains weight

now if we change that to

500g of carbs a day = 2000 calories

700g protein = 2800 calories

50g fat = 450 calories

5250 every day are you saying with the protein sparing effects of carbohydrates you will bend law number 2 and not add body fat?

i see it less of an issue with ratios towards a higher % of protein calories and less carbs but not if carb intake is high enough to keep glycogen levels topped up

if protein couldnt or didnt have much chance of making us fat wouldnt the obesity epidemic be sorted by prescribing such diets free of calorie restriction from protein and EFAS and micronutrients in the form of veg and seeds?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Just one thing here I can eat a ton of carbs, I can go through 200g of rice no probs but almost as soon as I start eating protein I start to feel full. Hence I eat my carbs first on a bulk. For anyone trying to loose weight eating protein first in your meal will no doubt to you eating less. In fact I think I saw a study refering to that mentioned in this months MD.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LS - I suppose there's a million different scenarios but 700g protein is a little high dont you think.

I odubt anyone could actually eat THAT much protein to gain fat from it. Max for most people is 400g day in day out I would say and thats 1600 cals.

Depends on your workload and training schedule but you would have to say that unless they needed the protein they arent going to eat it as you have to be hungry to eat protein in my experience.

Most people snack on simple sugars and trans fats and that where they gain most of their weight.

One prep guy I know has his guys on 700g protein a day for dieting and they get incredibly ripped. Carbs and Fats are of a moderate level so I understand (250/80)


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

thestudbeast said:


> Just one thing here I can eat a ton of carbs, I can go through 200g of rice no probs but almost as soon as I start eating protein I start to feel full. Hence I eat my carbs first on a bulk. For anyone trying to loose weight eating protein first in your meal will no doubt to you eating less. In fact I think I saw a study refering to that mentioned in this months MD.


correct and this is the theory dr Atkins put forward when he said you could et as much as you want as long as it isnt a carbohydrate as he knew the satiety of protein and secondly fat would rarely see people over their calorie budget



Tinytom said:


> LS - I suppose there's a million different scenarios but 700g protein is a little high dont you think.


yes and that links in somewhat to what i have said above. regardless of the TEF if you eat enough you have to lay fat down, a calorie cannot be destroyed



> Depends on your workload and training schedule but you would have to say that unless they needed the protein they arent going to eat it as you have to be hungry to eat protein in my experience.


correct and another reason why people will rarely get to the point where protein lays fat down but thats not metabolic as such, more satiety



> Most people snack on simple sugars and trans fats and that where they gain most of their weight.


indeed and of course the roller coaster of blood sugar haves them repeating it more frequently than a protein only meal



> One prep guy I know has his guys on 700g protein a day for dieting and they get incredibly ripped. Carbs and Fats are of a moderate level so I understand (250/80)


I dont doubt it, I have seen some crazy things going on with dieting


----------

